# whats your fav. hoyt bows



## raider_archer (Nov 28, 2006)

I like the hoyt matrix and Aerotec, I haven't shot the new nexus or helix but i want to pretty quick here now. As far as compound I liked the Ultra-Tec and Trikon. I think the Vetrix is a better shooting bow but liked the cam 1/2 more than the vector. just my opinions.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

raider_archer said:


> I like the hoyt matrix and Aerotec, I haven't shot the new nexus or helix but i want to pretty quick here now. As far as compound I liked the Ultra-Tec and Trikon. I think the Vetrix is a better shooting bow but liked the cam 1/2 more than the vector. just my opinions.


Xtec... but why would u care.. u are dissin the hoyts in all other posts u have!?!?


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

I like their recurves, they're pretty sweet looking.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

bowhunter 500 I just wondered what is the best I may have thought it was the trycon.


----------



## blainep (Oct 16, 2006)

I got the tryKon, and i love it. Wouldnt trade it for anything.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Mach12 said:


> bowhunter 500 I just wondered what is the best I may have thought it was the trycon.


Once again this is a agruement thread,,,Any time a thread has "which is best" it will eventually have arguements.......And you spelt TRYKON wrong


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Once again this is a agruement thread,,,Any time a thread has "which is best" it will eventually have arguements.......And you spelt TRYKON wrong


Come on muzzy... leave the prooer cid ahlone... heh cauunt splell oay!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Come on muzzy... leave the prooer cid ahlone... heh cauunt splell oay!


HAHAHAHA:darkbeer:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> HAHAHAHA:darkbeer:


Haha srisly... heh chant hulp et!


----------



## PlumcreekArcher (Jan 15, 2007)

i have a 38 pro
and i have a turbotec
they kick butt


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

I don't buy Hoyt.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

NRen2k5 said:


> I don't buy Hoyt.


Do you want a cookie?


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

Do you want a man's bow?


----------



## highcountry12 (Mar 10, 2007)

here we go again


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

Yup.

Word of advice.

You don't step into a bar and ask patrons what their favourite Budweiser beer is. You ask them what their favourite beer is, period.


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

im honestly gonna stop posting in the youth section. Stuff is really getting old folks.

But anyways... My vtec does just fine. Would love to try the 40" protec though.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

mbuemi said:


> im honestly gonna stop posting in the youth section. Stuff is really getting old folks.
> 
> But anyways... My vtec does just fine. Would love to try the 40" protec though.


OK bye...


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Do you want a cookie?


LOL


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

NRen2k5 said:


> Do you want a man's bow?


Do you want a cookie... simple fuc3in question!? and do i want a mans bow? um... sry.. but i already got 2! Hoyt Xtec and Mathews Classic! suck a d1ck and get the hell outta the youth forum!

Who gives a sh1t if u dont buy hoyts! cuz honestly.. i could care less... 

Muzzy.. why the hell is it always me who develops enemies on this damn site! Just jokin around with people on this site.. and people take it to damn serious! If u dont buy hoyts.. good grand great.. i dont really care!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Do you want a cookie... simple fuc3in question!? and do i want a mans bow? um... sry.. but i already got 2! Hoyt Xtec and Mathews Classic! suck a d1ck and get the hell outta the youth forum!
> 
> Who gives a sh1t if u dont buy hoyts! cuz honestly.. i could care less...
> 
> Muzzy.. why the hell is it always me who develops enemies on this damn site! Just jokin around with people on this site.. and people take it to damn serious! If u dont buy hoyts.. good grand great.. i dont really care!


HAHA.... .....Wow I dont think we'll be hearin from him soon!!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> HAHA.... .....Wow I dont think we'll be hearin from him soon!!


Ill give him about 5 min... hes on rite now!  

I hate smart*****es like him.... im sure either u or i will just shove it in his face! Man bow? man bow what the hell would he consider a man bow?


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Ill give him about 5 min... hes on rite now!
> 
> I hate smart*****es like him.... im sure either u or i will just shove it in his face! Man bow? man bow what the hell would he consider a man bow?


HAHAHA good point I dont know...probably his bow


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> HAHAHA good point I dont know...probably his bow


I believe he shoots recurves! But then again.. i only know dumbsh1ts who use recurves... that suites him pretty well tho!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> I believe he shoots recurves! But then again.. i only know dumbsh1ts who use recurves... that suites him pretty well tho!


oooo I can feal a reply comin soon!


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Do you want a cookie... simple fuc3in question!?


No thanks.




Bowhunter500 said:


> and do i want a mans bow? um... sry.. but i already got 2! Hoyt Xtec and Mathews Classic! suck a d1ck and get the hell outta the youth forum!


And what's the draw weight and let off on those bows?



Bowhunter500 said:


> Who gives a sh1t if u dont buy hoyts! cuz honestly.. i could care less...


Who gives a damn if you do buy Hoyts?!



Bowhunter500 said:


> Muzzy.. why the hell is it always me who develops enemies on this damn site! Just jokin around with people on this site.. and people take it to damn serious!


Maybe because you act like a smartass just for the sake of acting a smartass. I at least try to make a point when I act like a smartass.



Bowhunter500 said:


> If u dont buy hoyts.. good grand great.. i dont really care!


Good, so we see eye to eye at least.


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> I believe he shoots recurves! But then again.. i only know dumbsh1ts who use recurves... that suites him pretty well tho!


I wonder how you come to the conclusion that the recurve shooters in your area are dumbasses. And is it only the recurve shooters?


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

NRen2k5 said:


> No thanks.
> 
> 
> And what's the draw weight and let off on those bows?
> ...


oooooooooooooooo Bowhunter just got called out!!!!!!    I want to watch this now!!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Mathews Classic
-Draw length: 29.5 in.
-Draw weight: 70 lbs.
-Let-off: 80%

Hoyt Xtec
-Draw Length: 29.5 in.
-Draw weight: 70 lbs.
-Let-off: 75%

Overall: Kick ur bows azz! :wink:


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

I don't shoot Hoyt any more but my first bow was a Hoyt Banshee so that is probably my fav. Hoyt. I also shot a MT Sport


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

NRen2k5 said:


> No thanks.
> 
> 
> And what's the draw weight and let off on those bows?
> ...


And who gives a damn.. well u do.. becuz when u see someone purchase a hoyt... u know they got somethin 1000x better than what u have...


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

NRen2k5 said:


> I wonder how you come to the conclusion that the recurve shooters in your area are dumbasses. And is it only the recurve shooters?


Must be huh! Thats why u shoot them rite??


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Mathews Classic
> -Draw length: 29.5 in.
> -Draw weight: 70 lbs.
> -Let-off: 80%
> ...


So at full draw you're holding a whopping 14lbs. I am so intimidated.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Must be huh! Thats why u shoot them rite??


Nren.. where'd ya go? cant think of sumthin smartazz enough to say? or u callin ur mom over to have her help u work out ur problems!?


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> And who gives a damn.. well u do.. becuz when u see someone purchase a hoyt... u know they got somethin 1000x better than what u have...


Keep telling yourself that if it really makes you feel better.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

NRen2k5 said:


> So at full draw you're holding a whopping 14lbs. I am so intimidated.


And what are u shooting? Draw weight? let-off? i see it took u a little time to work out the math!?


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

NRen2k5 said:


> Keep telling yourself that if it really makes you feel better.


I am tellin myself that! why the hell would i say it and not tell myself that... there goes another dumbazz reply by the famous Nren! :clap:


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Must be huh! Thats why u shoot them rite??


I'd rather be an archer than a piece of meat between a sight and a string, any day. If you're going to teck out a bow all to hell you might as well just pick up a shotgun.


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> And what are u shooting? Draw weight? let-off? i see it took u a little time to work out the math!?


I'm shooting a 50# recurve.

Oh, took too long to get around to doing the math. Well sorry, I don't have as much invested in this little shouting match as you do.



Bowhunter500 said:


> I am tellin myself that! why the hell would i say it and not tell myself that... there goes another dumbazz reply by the famous Nren! :clap:


Your skill as an archer should always be more important than the quality of $$$ value of your tackle.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

NRen2k5 said:


> I'd rather be an archer than a piece of meat between a sight and a string, any day. If you're going to teck out a bow all to hell you might as well just pick up a shotgun.


*** are u talkin about? Does a bow have a shotshell? Does it have a slug or shot? Does it have an explosive charge!? no.. ur a dumbazz who doesnt know *** he is talkin about! Shut ur mouth and get the hell outta the youth forum!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

NRen2k5 said:


> I'm shooting a 50# recurve.
> 
> Oh, took too long to get around to doing the math. Well sorry, I don't have as much invested in this little shouting match as you do.


Just get the hell outta the youth forum! Your a pain in the azz who doesnt know what the hell he is talkin about!


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> *** are u talkin about? Does a bow have a shotshell? Does it have a slug or shot? Does it have an explosive charge!? no.. ur a dumbazz who doesnt know *** he is talkin about! Shut ur mouth and get the hell outta the youth forum!


But does a bow with all sorts of accessories make things easier than a barebow? Does a compound bow make things easier than a recurve, longbow, etc? Doesn't a shotgun make things a whole lot easier than any of them?



Bowhunter500 said:


> Just get the hell outta the youth forum! Your a pain in the azz who doesnt know what the hell he is talkin about!


I think you're projecting.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

NRen2k5 said:


> But does a bow with all sorts of accessories make things easier than a barebow? Does a compound bow make things easier than a recurve, longbow, etc? Doesn't a shotgun make things a whole lot easier than any of them?
> 
> I think you're projecting.


A shotgun is nowhere near similar to a compound bow! A compound bow has eccentric cams... thats the ONLY thing that makes it a little bit easier! With a longbow and recurve... u can pull off a shot rather quickly! Having a compound bow at 70 lbs is hard when u get a bunch of deer or turkey on ya while on stand or in blind! Turkeys have great eyesight as deer have great hearing! Pulling 70 lbs back requires a lot of movement and possibly even sound making it a challenge! A recurve bow seems a little bit more simple to me and doesnt require that much movement.. just a quick draw and release... thats why they call the compound bow.... *Compound*! :wink:


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> A shotgun is nowhere near similar to a compound bow! A compound bow has eccentric cams... thats the ONLY thing that makes it a little bit easier! With a longbow and recurve... u can pull off a shot rather quickly! Having a compound bow at 70 lbs is hard when u get a bunch of deer or turkey on ya while on stand or in blind! Turkeys have great eyesight as deer have great hearing! Pulling 70 lbs back requires a lot of movement and possibly even sound making it a challenge! A recurve bow seems a little bit more simple to me and doesnt require that much movement.. just a quick draw and release... thats why they call the compound bow.... *Compound*! :wink:


You think recurves are somehow easier than compounds. You're funny.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> A shotgun is nowhere near similar to a compound bow! A compound bow has eccentric cams... thats the ONLY thing that makes it a little bit easier! With a longbow and recurve... u can pull off a shot rather quickly! Having a compound bow at 70 lbs is hard when u get a bunch of deer or turkey on ya while on stand or in blind! Turkeys have great eyesight as deer have great hearing! Pulling 70 lbs back requires a lot of movement and possibly even sound making it a challenge! A recurve bow seems a little bit more simple to me and doesnt require that much movement.. just a quick draw and release... thats why they call the compound bow.... *Compound*! :wink:


So IS it safe out/????? Is it over?


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

NRen2k5 said:


> You think recurves are somehow easier than compounds. You're funny.


yea.... considering it takes a quick draw and release! I understand u are pulling the draw weight of ur bow 100%... but u dont even have to come to full draw! Unlike Compound bows.. u have to come to full draw... take a deep breath.. steady the pins... and release... recurve bow shooters.. memorize the distances and capabilities of their bows... you cant really do that with the compound! 

Muzzy... i know u have shot both compound and recurve... if u think about it.. which is more complicated!? Compound - Drawing (full draw), steadying, taking aim, and releasing. Recurve - Drawing and releasing... hmm.. id think the compound was a little more COMPLEX than a recurve!


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> yea.... considering it takes a quick draw and release! I understand u are pulling the draw weight of ur bow 100%... but u dont even have to come to full draw! Unlike Compound bows.. u have to come to full draw... take a deep breath.. steady the pins... and release... recurve bow shooters.. memorize the distances and capabilities of their bows... you cant really do that with the compound!
> 
> Muzzy... i know u have shot both compound and recurve... if u think about it.. which is more complicated!? Compound - Drawing (full draw), steadying, taking aim, and releasing. Recurve - Drawing and releasing... hmm.. id think the compound was a little more COMPLEX than a recurve!


You don't think a recurve shooter has to steady and take aim? You think having to bring a compound to full draw is really all that big a deal?


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

NRen2k5 said:


> You don't think a recurve shooter has to steady and take aim? You think having to bring a compound to full draw is really all that big a deal?


Yea.. i actually do! Becuz if we dont come to full draw.. our arrow in gunna die as soon as it leaves the rest! As for the recurve... u can draw back a little and it will go a lot further than a compound arrow would! Recurve hunters dont really have to steady like a compound bow hunter does! Recurve shooters know their bow VERY well and can pull.. and release their arrow VERY quick... have u been to a bow shoot, watched tv... watch those guys... they draw and release WITHOUT steadying their bow and aiming! as for the compound bows... COMPLETE opposite! FULL draw, STEADY, AIM, release! big difference!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

NRen2k5 said:


> You don't think a recurve shooter has to steady and take aim? You think having to bring a compound to full draw is really all that big a deal?


Lol I have been watchin for a while and I have to say I went through 2 bags of really buttery popcorn and a 2 liter of mountain dew  .....Anyways to the question....I have shot both and It depends on If you are a ameture or pro at what you do......In my opinion It is a little easier to draw and shoot with a traditional set-up..... Now dont jump on top of me like a tiger NREn2K5 But thats what I think......I would have to agree with bowhunter500.......Once again thats my opinion...........AND by the way NREn The way I lost those 6 arrows with the bow was because I had the target in A feild that was tall bushes and missed the target a LONG ways off just for fun and bnever found them..  ............Once you become good at shootin recurves It Is pretty easy to draw and shoot.. ...compounds you CANT just draw and shoot or you will miss every time...Hope that answered the question


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Lol I have been watchin for a while and I have to say I went through 2 bags of really buttery popcorn and a 2 liter of mountain dew  .....Anyways to the question....I have shot both and It depends on If you are a ameture or pro at what you do......In my opinion It is a little easier to draw and shoot with a traditional set-up..... Now dont jump on top of me like a tiger NREn2K5 But thats what I think......I would have to agree with bowhunter500.......Once again thats my opinion...........AND by the way NREn The way I lost those 6 arrows with the bow was because I had the target in A feild that was tall bushes and missed the target a LONG ways off just for fun and bnever found them..  ............Once you become good at shootin recurves It Is pretty easy to draw and shoot.. ...compounds you CANT just draw and shoot or you will miss every time...Hope that answered the question


Halaluya!

Yet again.. victorious!


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Yea.. i actually do! Becuz if we dont come to full draw.. our arrow in gunna die as soon as it leaves the rest! As for the recurve... u can draw back a little and it will go a lot further than a compound arrow would! Recurve hunters dont really have to steady like a compound bow hunter does! Recurve shooters know their bow VERY well and can pull.. and release their arrow VERY quick... have u been to a bow shoot, watched tv... watch those guys... they draw and release WITHOUT steadying their bow and aiming! as for the compound bows... COMPLETE opposite! FULL draw, STEADY, AIM, release! big difference!


Seems like you're in denial. You yourself in this post acknowledge that it's all about the recurve shooters _knowing what they're doing_ but at the same time you somehow keep insisting that it's a function of the bow rather than the archer.


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Bowhunter500 is now banned for harrassment. :zip:


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

... No way. He hasn't been that bad... If he was right about some of what he was saying, at least he was trying to set me straight...

(I have the feeling I'm not far behind him, lol. :zip


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

The AT Rules said:


> 1. Above all, respect each other. While we realize that discussions may get heated, *vulgar language* or *name calling* cannot be tolerated. *Masked vulgar language (ie, w*rd, rul*s, etc) is considered vulgar.*


Well, that's pretty much the reason.


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

Ouch.


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Most likely it's temporary though.


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

Phew. I'd hate to think I screwed him out of being a part of this community just because he decided to be a little too aggressive in putting his point of view forward.


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

I just removed 46 posts from this thread. Same rules apply here as they do the rest of ArcheryTalk.com. Keep it clean and keep it civil. Bashing each other and their equipment is a quick way out of here.


----------

